# Does anyone have an Olympus E-500?



## armyturner (Apr 12, 2007)

I am looking for a lower end digital SLR camera. I found the following on sale: Olympus Corporation EVOLT E-500 8MP Digital SLR Camera (with 14- 45 mm and 40-150 mm Zuiko Digital Zoom Lens Kit) for $699. Does anyone use this camera? If so, how do you like it?

Thanks


----------



## jclark58 (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't have this camera, I'm currently shooting with my 4 or 5 year old Canon 10D but here is a full review by one of the best in the business:

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/olympuse500/

Phil's conclusion is Highly Recommended
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/olympuse500/page26.asp

One thing to keep in mind with cameras like this is that the zoom ranges on the lenses need to be adjusted to account for the smaller size of the sensor.  In the case of the 4/3 sensor in this camera the 14-45mm zoom will give you the field of view of a 28-90mm zoom while the 40-150mm zoom will give you the field of view of a 80-300mm zoom.  Consumer Nikon cameras typically use a 1.5X crop (a 14-45 would be 21-67.5)  Consumer Canon cameras use a 1.6X crop (14-45 would be 22.4-72).  One other thing is that the 4/3 system that this camer uses doesn't have a proven track record like the Canon EF and Nikon F mounts.  We don't yet know how well it will be supported in the future because it doesn't have an established past.

Jason


----------



## bob393 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry no, I'm a Canon guy.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 17, 2007)

Can't help you either.. I use a Finpix S5200 or my old stand by  Sony Mavica.


----------



## glm1157 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi,

Yes, I have an E-500.  I've had it about 6 months.  I got it mail order from Costco with 2 lenses and got a good price.  I forgot how much.

I am very happy with the camera.  I have yet to put it through it paces.  My wife and I leave in 3 weeks for vacation and it'll get a good workout then.

There are a lot of settings.  I'm sure the other digital SLR's are the same.  I'm still getting used to them.  I like the digital display and that it'll write to a Xd or a CF memory card.  I don't like that I have to use an external charger but the battery lasts a long time between charges.

If you have any specific questions please let me know.

Gary 
Sacramento, California


----------



## armyturner (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Gary,

Mine should ship in a couple of days. If I have any questions, you will probably be getting some emails, lol.

Jeremy


----------

